# Preptty falling leaves pattern



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

Love the color too.

http://knithit.com/falling-leaves-knitting-pattern/

Greetings!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty new design.. thanks for the link xo WS


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really pretty. I wonder what the cast off edge would look like if you made a scarf out of it. I'm betting you would have to make two pieces and join them in the middle. Might have to experiment with that.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like to try that stitch ....maybe in a scarf or cowl. Definitely not while watching TV. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is very pretty and I love that she give the pattern plus a
diagram.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very pretty! I will have to try that!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I bookmarked it.


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for this link if like to see some beautiful patterns
This it. I will try some.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice...thank you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,very pretty pattern.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

oooooh! thanks!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

maria4maria said:


> Love the color too.
> 
> http://knithit.com/falling-leaves-knitting-pattern/
> 
> Greetings!


Gorgeous...what's an edge stitch? I should know, but having a brain knit fart.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it's a lovely stitch pattern. Wouldn't it be pretty in a fall leaf color with a nice gold button to join? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks very much! Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Very pretty stitch to knit! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm happy to share it!


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Oh... it is lovely! Thank you so much for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

I would like to try that stitch in a scarf or cowl. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Oooo, I like the cowl suggestion. Think I'll have to look in my stash. Thank you for the link.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Really cute!


----------

